# Ensayo sobre el carácter AHISTÓRICO (lo PUTO PEOR de lo que se puede acusar a un Marxista) y Neo-REL



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2015)

*PODEMOS ES AHISTÓRICO
*

Podemos es _*Ahistórico*_ porque las promesas que hace las hace como si la Historia no existiese, como si el Siglo XX no hubiese tenido lugar.

*Pregunte a los Podemitas en qué país el que un "Podemos" local haya ganado unas elecciones ha supuesto un cambio a mejor* de la gente de la calle. El Podemita enmudecerá: *No hay tal país*. 

Para ilusionarse con Podemos es imprescindible olvidar que existe el resto del planeta aparte de España y toda la Historia anterior al 2004.

Podemos es un _*"aquí te pillo aquí te mato, vótame y tú vida cambiará"*_ que sólo puede funcionar con quienes desconocen o ignoran la Historia de los siglos XIX y XX.

Podemos es un fraude para los ignorantes que piensan que el problema de España es "La Casta", cuando en realidad el problema de España somos los españoles, de los cuales sale la casta (Neocasta Podemita incluída).

El Podemita olvida que muchos de los votantes de Podemos antes votaron *PPSOEIU*, creyéndose los Podemitas la falacia de que *"Votando a Podemos esta vez* (por motivos inexplicados e inexplicables)  _*sí van a mejorar las cosas"*_, olvidando que esa Burra Ciega ya nos la vendieron Felipe González en 1982 y Aznar en 1996.​
El Podemita olvida que si queremos mejorar España tenemos que empezar por mejorarnos a nosotros mismos, no hay más "Casta" que la que nosotros mismos creamos y refrendamos con nuestro voto. Mientras no nos cambiemos a nosotros mismos todo lo que hagamos seguirá siendo un desastre, incluyendo el votar a Podemos. 

Podemos promete _*"Unos Nuevos Cielos y una Nueva Tierra"*_ sólo con ganar las elecciones, y aplicando una serie de ideas creadas en el Siglo XIX e implementadas en el Siglo XX con resultados catastróficos:

13tv contra Venezuela. Pablo Iglesias y Pablo Hasel cantan La Internacional. Asamblea Podemos - YouTube

















*Un líder político del Siglo XXI que cante "La Internacional" con una bandera Comunista con el retrato de Lenin...

...debería ir al mismo sitio que...​
...un líder que cantase el "Horst Wessel" con una bandera Nazi con el retrato de Hitler.*























Pero no: La "Hiperlegitimidad de la Izquierda" le permite reciclar a su Hitler (Lenin) y a su Esvástica (la Hoz y el Martillo) y salir de rositas.

El Siglo XX no ha tenido lugar para Podemos: No ha sucedido aún para los Podemitas...

...la Revuelta de Krondstadt.
...la muerte por hambre bajo Lenin del 21% de la población Soviética. Sí, *el mismo Lenin* del _*"Leninismo Amable"*_ de *Monedero* y de la bandera bajo la cual *PIT* canta "La Internacional" *EXTERMINÓ a 1/5 de su población en 7 años*.
...el Terror Stalinista.
...los Procesos de Moscú.
...la Desestalinización de Krushev.
...el Estancamiento de Breznev.
...el fracaso de la Perestroika de Gorvachov.
...el desmoronamiento final de todo el sistema del "socialismo Real" en 1989-1991​
Nada de esto ha sucedido en la Mente Podemita. Ellos viven mentalmente aún en 1917. Han decidido Lobotomizarse y no aprender nada del pasado. Quieren volver a repetir todos los errores del Siglo XX, por eso se reclaman "Leninistas", cuando Lenin murió en 1924 y toda su herencia política ha sido un desastre absoluto.

* "Podemos" hubiese sido Histórico en -digamos- 1905, con todo el programa Estatista-Marxista aún por ensayar.

* "Podemos" en 2015 es un ANACRONISMO. Es querer volver a probar lo que ya se ha comprobado que no funciona. Como dice el refrán:​
_*Locura es intentar una y otra vez lo que ya se ha probado que NO funciona.*_​
*PODEMOS ES REACCIONARIO*

Esto es lo _segundo peo_r que se le puede decir a un putativo Marxista después de llamarle Ahistórico.

Podemos es profundamente _*Reaccionario*_, con sus trasnochados líderes añorando el regreso de la Alemania Comunista, el Leninismo y hasta la Revolución Francesa :8:. 

Juan Carlos Monedero (Podemos) pidiendo respeto para Lenin, Mao, Há»“ ChÃ* Minh. - YouTube

La vergÃ¼enza, como dijo Marx, es un sentimiento revolucionario - Pablo Iglesias - YouTube

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WArT46eC-xQ

*Podemos son los Carlistas del Siglo XXI* (y que me perdonen los entrañables Carlistas que queden por la comparación): Un fósil histórico viviente. 





Tremendo material complementario:







Alerta: Podemos se esta convirtiendo en una secta religiosa: I Encuentro Espiritual


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2015)

*PODEMOS ES UN NUEVO MOVIMIENTO RELIGIOSO*

Podemos no es "Política" al uso como el PPSOE. 

Podemos es una *"Comunión Progre"* en el sentido de la _*"Comunión Tradicionalista"*_ (¡Otra vez los *Carlistas*!), que no por casualidad también tenía (y tiene) "Círculos":











(Pido de nuevo disculpas a los entrañables Carlistas que queden por compararles con Podemos)​
Podemos es "Más que un partido": Podemos es una _"Comunión Progre"_ que se _funde_ en los _Círculos_ y que da calor humano ("Calor del establo", que diría Nietzsche) a los Podemitas en una sociedad cada vez más despersonalizada y desestructurada, cumpliendo exactamente la misma función que los _*"Nuevos Movimientos Religiosos"*_ (a.k.a. _*"Sectas"*_)​

Porque Podemos es un *Nuevo Movimiento Religioso*.

Hay Neo Religiones _*Psicológicas*_, como la _*Dianética*_:





Hay Neo Religiones _*Comerciales*_, como _*Amway*_:





Hay Neo Religiones _*Filosóficas*_, como _*Nueva Acrópolis*_: 





​
Podemos es una Neo Religión _*Política*_.

Examinemos los paralelismos entre Podemos y las Religiones:

* La ética Podemita es una _*Interimsethik*_ o Ética Interina, una ética Acósmica como la ética del Jesucristo de la primera hora. La ética interina es ISOSTENIBLE EN EL TIEMPO, ya que es incompatible con el mantenimiento de una sociedad.

La idea de la Interimsethik en castellano la ha popularizado el Cultísimo Marxista Gonzalo Puente Ojea.

La ética del Jesucristo "original" es perfectamente incompatible con una sociedad duradera:

** Poner la otra mejilla a los agresores.
* No juzgar y no ser juzgados.
* No preocuparse por qué se va a comer, pues "Dios proveerá".*​
Todas estos consejos éticos son insostenibles en el tiempo.

Igualmente lo es el programa Podemita:

** Abrir fronteras.
* "Papeles para todos". "Ningún ser humano es ilegal".
* RBU. Con la "U" va el que es...para todos.
* No más desahucios. ¿Y quien entonces alquila un piso o da una hipoteca?.
* La deuda "ilegítima no se paga"...pero pretenden aumentar el gasto público que ya es deficitario.*​
La Interimsethik Podemita destruiría la sociedad con la misma eficacia que la Interimsethik Cristiana.

Por supuesto que la Interimsethik es inaplicable, por eso luego la *Iglesia Católica* la fue "modulando" en "interpretando", hasta llegar a esperpentos como que los Jueces tuviesen en sus mesas de la sala de juicios un Crucifijo con la imagen del Jesús que dijo _*"No juzguéis y no seréis juzgados"*_:





No les quepa la menor duda de que la *Iglesia Podemita* igualmente modularía el programa de Podemos hasta darle la vuelta como un calcetín, porque tal y como es es PERFECTAMENTE INAPLICABLE...como la ética del Jesucristo de la primera hora (elaboraciones tardías paulinas aparte).​
* Siguen el slogan de Jesucristo de _*quien no está conmigo está contra mí*_. Si no eres Podemita, es que eres del PP o del PPSOE. Curiosamente jamás te acusan de ser del PSOE "a secas", o de IU. Esto revela que los Podemitas están perfectamente preparados para un pacto Podemos-IU-PSOE.

* *El Líder es Omnipotente*. Si dice que va a traer tales maravillas, es que las va a traer _*y puuuuuuuuunto*_. Los "detalles" sobre CÓMO va a traer esas "maravillas" son irrelevantes, y el mero preguntar por elllos revela que eres un "infiel" del PP o del PPSOE. Es el _*Pensamiento Onírico*_ que denuncia Antonio Escohotado en _*"Los enemigos del Comercio"*_: 







_Los enemigos del Comercio_​
"Soñar" algo y querer llevarlo a la realidad, sin pararse a pensar en los detalles de CÓMO lo vas a hacer.

* *El Líder es Infalible*. Si _parece_ haberse equivocado es porque _no le ha entendido usted bien_.

* *Hermeneútica Podemita*. Lo mismo que hay que "interpretar correctamente" la Biblia hay que "saber entender" lo que "quiere decir" la cúpula dirigente Podemita. Multitud de veces he leído en este foro: _"No habéis entendido bien a Iglesias/Monedero. Lo que realmente quieren decir..."_

* *Túnicas Violetas*, como los Hare Krishna llevan Túnicas Azafrán.

* *Pauperismo* como "argumento". Como el Gran Líder viste en Alcampo y viaja en turista, el Gran Líder debe de estar en lo correcto. Esto es un _non sequitur_ de campeonato...pero como no han estudiado filosofía no sabne lo que es un _non sequitur_.







Gandhi también cultivaba el pauperismo público como herramienta política...su via privada ya era otra cosa...pero claro: la vida privada es...privada. esa no la vemos.​
* *Mesianismo*. La victoria Podemita traerá un "Nuevo Tiempo" (el "Die Neue Zeit" de los Nazis) en el cual las reglas económicas, políticas y sociales hasta ahora vigentes mágicamente dejarán de aplicarse. 6.000 años de Civilización humana, >200 años de Capitalismo, >150 años de Socialismo... y todo se resolverá con la victoria de Podemos, que es un acontecimiento del mismo tipo que la _*Parusía*_ cristiana: _Unos Nuevos Cielos y una Nueva Tierra_. 

Uno se pregunta por qué no hay un Pablo Iglesias en cada país de la tierra, preparado para resolver todos los problemas lo mismo que Pablo los resolverá en España. ¿Clonarán a Pablo y donarán una copia a cada país del mundo?.

Cualquier persona con un mínimo de formación en historia política inmediatamente ve que es absurdo creer que la victoria de tal o cual partido vaya a "resolverlo todo". Los fieles Pablemitas no lo ven. Son cristianos esperando la Parusía. _No son de este mundo_.​
* Cero pensamiento crítico. El pensar críticamente te hace revelarte como un "infiel".

* En vez de Misa católica u Oración de los Viernes Musulmana, los Podemitas tienen sus *"Círculos"*.

* *Cierre sensorial:* presentas a los Podemitas vídeos de sus Líderes confesándose Bolivarianos y NO QUIEREN VERLOS. Y encima te repiten en el hilo que _"no son Bolivarianos porque así me lo dijeron a mí en un círculo"_. Les indicas que vean los vídeos de sus propios líderes y te dicen que no los vana ver porque "están sesgados" :8:. 

* En Podemos son Bolivarianos. Como ustedes sabrán en Venezuela el culto a Bolívar y a Hugo Chávez son religiones de estado: Desde "sillas vacías para Bolívar" en el consejo de ministros a "apariciones milagrosas" de Chávez a Maduro. MILAGRERÍA, en una palabra. 

Chávez se me apareció en forma de pajarito: Maduro - YouTube

Maduro afirma ver el rostro de Chávez en túnel del metro de Caracas - YouTube​
Hemos salido de la España oscurantista de *"Los Jueves, Milagro"* para caer en la España de los seguidores de un regimen cuyo líder máximo habla con el líder máximo fallecido vía _un pajarito_. El líder máximo a su vez practicaba Magia Negra:

HUGO CHAVEZ OFICIALMENTE ERA SANTERO - HECHICERO - VUDU - YouTube

* Canturreo de Mantras: 

_*Hare Hare hare Krishna Hare Hare Hare Rama...

Sagrado Corazón de Jesús en vos confío

Alá akbar

Om Mani Padme Um

Yo voy a votar a Podemos*_ (Tag en _todo_ :8: hilo Podemita)

_*Cuanto más ataquéis a Podemos más votos sacamos

1000 votos más para podemos cada vez que les critiques.

Veo mucho miedo en la Casta.

Se huele a caquita en la Casta

Sí se puede*_​
Mi hilo-resumen sobre el _Pablemismo, enfermedad senil del Izquierdismo_:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...segun-a-servir-de-modelo-salir-de-crisis.html

*ABUNDANDO SOBRE EL MESIANISMO PODEMITA:*

Podemos _apesta_ a "Testigos de Jehová", prometiendo a sus electores "Unos Nuevos Cielos y una Nueva Tierra":







El "Deus Ex Machina" del advenimiento del "Reino de Jehová" es la promesa de cambio total, ahistórico, que se hace a los Testigos de Jehová.

El "Deus Ex Machina" Podemita es la feliz aparición de "Podemos" y su mesiánico Gran Líder Indiscutible -EL PABLÍSIMO- ganando eventualmente unas elecciones. Por mayoría absoluta, por supuesto. El Gran Líder SÓLO GANA:







Mucho ojo que esto de mezclar Religión con Política ya se ha ensayado antes, y termina de forma desastrosa:





*PODEMOS REINVENTANDO CANTURREOS NAZIS:*

Invocando a Pablo Iglesias - YouTube

El sí _*Sí se puede*_ lo canturrean exactamente con el mismo tono del _*Führer befiehl wir folgen*_ del III Reich:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF5xh3KxnNc

1:36:20

Sugiero pongan ambos audios al mismo tiempo (bajando del moderno y subiendo el de 1943, para igualar volúmenes) para que comprueben por sí mismos el "ritmo" idéntico. 

"La Ola", señores. Podemos es "La ola".

La Ola - YouTube​
*Pequeño ensayo off-foro sobre el carácter religioso de Podemos:*













http://www.****************/forum/política/337-podemos-un-fenómeno-religioso​


----------



## PP$OE (25 Ene 2015)




----------



## Armin Tamzarian (25 Ene 2015)

Aynrandiano, espero que cuando gane Podemos continúes posteando desde el exilio.  Muy grande lo de Atalaya.


----------



## Tocqueville (25 Ene 2015)

La ideologías, son fenómenos religiosos; esto lo sabe bien el Goebbels podemita (Errejón), quien explota muy bien esa faceta, al igual que sus acólitos:

- "Habrá que esperar a que Podemos gobierne para ver si son casta"

- etc...

Esa frase la he leido yo varias veces en este foro.


----------



## Crispín Klander (25 Ene 2015)

Sublime como siempre Ayn. Mis 5 estrellitas.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (25 Ene 2015)

Pelmazo de tío.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Ene 2015)

Grande Ayn!!!


----------



## Txomin Norris (25 Ene 2015)

10000000000000000 de votos más para podemos.
Omani padme um


----------



## TarragonaLLiure (25 Ene 2015)

Falta lo esencial de toda esta patulea, podemita, ganemitas, pahmitas, taniamita. 

Esencial para alguien como yo, que lleva desde los 17 deslomándose como un hijo de puta y ha desarrollado el olfato de un setter para oler a estos jetas.

Estos son una pandilla de vividores, que metidos en la cuarentena, la mayoría no han pegado un palo al agua. 

Antisistemas que no han hecho otra cosa que vivir de la nómina pública. 

Funcionarietes vividorzuelos, y a lo que se ve trincadores, haciendo poses de Rebolusionarioh.

La pregunta es *QUIEN Y CON QUE FINALIDAD*, ha lanzado al estrellato político y mediático a esta pandillita de parásitos de poca monta.


ESA ES LA CLAVE.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2015)

TarragonaLLiure dijo:


> La pregunta es *QUIEN Y CON QUE FINALIDAD*, ha lanzado al estrellato político y mediático a esta pandillita de parásitos de poca monta



_*Follow the money trail.*_

Quien paga manda.


----------



## Harold Alexander (25 Ene 2015)

En muchas cosas tiene bastante razón, AynRandiano, aunque esta frase:



> Locura es intentar una y otra vez lo que ya se ha probado que NO funciona.



también se puede aplicar al sistema económico y político que nos está llevando al guano actualmente.


----------



## pegaso (25 Ene 2015)

Y no van en moto?


----------



## Winston Wolf (25 Ene 2015)

Estimado AYN RANDiano2.

Quiero agradecerle de verdad su esfuerzo y dedicación por tratar de enseñar al mundo a pensar.

La verdad que para mí es un placer leer sus hilos, la pena es que dispongo de poco tiempo y no puedo seguirlo con la asiduidad que yo quisiera. Aunque con los de las motos no me ha convencido del todo. ;-)

En cuanto a lo de anacronismo, he planteado varias veces la siguiente pregunta en discusiones políticas con conocidos, y no he recibido una explicación coherente:

-¿Por qué a unas ideas del siglo XIX, probadas y fracasadas en el siglo XX, se les llama "progresistas" en el siglo XXI? 

Si algún forero tiene la respuesta lo agradecería (con un post, porque no puedo dar thanks).

En cuanto a lo del exilio que comenta Armin Tamzarian, creo que no habrá alternativa para los que trabajan y producen, y menos para los que piensan.

Un saludo.


----------



## TarragonaLLiure (25 Ene 2015)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> En muchas cosas tiene bastante razón, AynRandiano, aunque esta frase:
> 
> 
> 
> también se puede aplicar al sistema económico y político que nos está llevando al guano actualmente.



Si guano vamos a comer. Pero dentro del guano hay calidades y texturas muy distintas.

Y entre el guano venezolano, por ejemplo, y el hispano, me quedo con este último. Yo prefiero el guano del norte.

El guano venezolano, por el que tanto suspirais, aparte de poco alimenticio, es escaso.

Para los que vivís del maná público, eso os puede generar algún problemilla nutricional a corto y medio plazo.

En fin que Bolivar reparta suerte y la coleta no sea una liana llena de piojos.


----------



## p_pin (25 Ene 2015)

PP$OE dijo:


>



¿Tú crees que alguien dice tal cantidad de cosas por 20 céntimos?
Estamos ante el mayor demagogo del foro:bla: eso no se paga con 20 céntimos:XX:


----------



## Crispín Klander (25 Ene 2015)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> En muchas cosas tiene bastante razón, AynRandiano, aunque esta frase:
> 
> 
> 
> también se puede aplicar al sistema económico y político que nos está llevando al guano actualmente.



Guano ? 

Vd no sabe lo que es el guano.

Guano no es tener un SMI de 600 dolares. Guano no es que te deshaucien pero haya albergues. Guano no es que haya caritas que al menos solucionan la comida. Guano no es tener una sanidad mas o menos gratuita.


Guano es Venezuela, que no puedes ni comprar ni quejarte de las colas, con el estado robando via inflacion al 60% de tus ahorros anuales. guano son 40 millones de muertos de hambre en China en los 70s ,guano es el terror de corea del norte que como abras la boca te fusilan a bazookazos. Y no hay mas ejemplos porque afortunadamente el ser humano es listo , y no quiere andar con mas experimentos comunistoides.


----------



## Aksturiax (25 Ene 2015)

Curioso que entre las neoreligiones no esté listado el objetivismo de Ayn Rand, del que hace proselitismo, y que ha sido acusado de ser una secta (por Rothbard entre otros). 

Son proyecciones sanas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Ene 2015)

Ayncastuciano, si me permites un consejo creo que te hacen falta muuchas mas fotos de Hitler y nazis en tus hilos antipodemitas.

Tu parroquia suele ser de poco pensar y les enardece mucho mas una buena dosis de letras mayusculas bien grandes y fotomontajes de Hitler con cancer de mentira en moto sin casco mientras se folla sin condon a una sidosa con hepatitis C, que todos esos rollos de teorias marxistas.

Hazme caso y pasaras de ser una simple vedette magufa de foro, a El Faro que Ilumina la Razon. :Aplauso:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2015)

Los fieles Podemitas tratan de descifrar los inescrutables designios de su Dios PIT:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ias-anoche-l6-euro-ineludible-ineludible.html

...dicen que es una "astucia" para salirse sin avisar.



> *Los designios del Señor son inescrutables*


----------



## Jack.Ripper (25 Ene 2015)

Pues si.Ya votar al que no os gusta es ser neoreligioso.Lo mas suave de los insultos que dedicais a quien no os sigue la corriente.


----------



## Mad_Marx (25 Ene 2015)

Lo que me faltaba, Magufodiano intentando comprender que coños es el Materialismo Histórico, acojonante este foro...


----------



## UsuarioDeBurbuja (25 Ene 2015)

Mad_Marx dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba, Magufodiano intentando comprender que coños es el Materialismo Histórico, acojonante este foro...



Tanto el objetivismo como el marxismo son materialistas históricos, y en consecuencia, también ateos de base. Entre muchas otras similitudes.

Lo que pasa es que el discurso objetivista, para evitar emplear terminología marxista, disfraza su defensa del materialismo histórico en forma de los términos emic y etic, los cuales AynRandiano ya expuso en el foro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2015)

seacock dijo:


> Otro hilo trunyo del tio que niega el virus del ebola



¿No se ha preguntado usted por qué es perfectamente incapaz de rpesentar evidencia científica alguna de que ese virus exista?


----------



## frangelico (25 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *PODEMOS ES AHISTÓRICO
> *
> 
> Podemos es _*Ahistórico*_ porque las promesas que hace las hace como si la Historia no existiese, como si el Siglo XX no hubiese tenido lugar.
> ...



Que gran verdad. Yo también les veo tremendamente carlistones y de hecho por eso ganan intención de voto en las regiones rebeldes, el sustrato del carlismo sigue vivo y ellos son parte de el aunque quizá lo ignoren.


----------



## Nimrod (25 Ene 2015)

TarragonaLLiure dijo:


> Falta lo esencial de toda esta patulea, podemita, ganemitas, pahmitas, taniamita.
> 
> Esencial para alguien como yo, que lleva desde los 17 deslomándose como un hijo de puta y ha desarrollado el olfato de un setter para oler a estos jetas.
> 
> ...



Si los dineros iniciales se los dieron los bolivarianos y el prime time se lo ha dado Lara...
Son un peón que quieren llegar a ser reina, si les dejan.
Al final habrá gobierno de concentración PP+PSOE (o PSOE+Podemos) y alguno más, si se dejan dar el abrazo del oso, y hachazo a las pensiones. Luego pelea, separación, renovación de las cúpulas (no se dará en Podemos), nuevas elecciones... Y ahí empieza la Terra Incognita. ¿Le crecerán los enanos a Lara?


----------



## Atrezu (25 Ene 2015)

Las respuestas demuestran que el hilo hace daño, bien hecho Ayn


----------



## sinnonymous (25 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * "Podemos" hubiese sido Histórico en -digamos- 1905, con todo el programa Estatista-Marxista aún por ensayar.



En 1905 el partido que albergaría al Podemos de la época en Rusia sería el Partido Social-Revolucionario
Sus miembrois acabaron luchando contra los comunistas con el Ejército Blanco y el Ejército Verde durante la Guerra Civil Rusa.
El atentado que sufre Lenin, disparos de bala, y cuyas secuelas condujeron a su muerte prematura lo perpetró Fanny Kaplan, que militó en el Partido Social-Revolucionario.



> Esto es lo _segundo peo_r que se le puede decir a un putativo Marxista después de llamarle Ahistórico.



Podemos hace un análisis socialdemócrata de la sociedad. 



> Podemos es profundamente _*Reaccionario*_, con sus trasnochados líderes añorando el regreso de la Alemania Comunista, el Leninismo y hasta la Revolución Francesa



La RDA nunca fue comunista ni socialista. Y su modelo de partido es la antítesis del bolchevique.



> *Podemos son los Carlistas del Siglo XXI* (y que me perdonen los entrañables Carlistas que queden por la comparación): Un fósil histórico viviente.



No. Mas bien son los* falangistas de izquierda* del siglo XXI.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (25 Ene 2015)

jmdp dijo:


> No he conocido a ningún otros fascista que supere al hijo de puta que inicia el hilo inventándose la historia a su antojo.



Debes chuparle la polla muy bien al moderador para que te permitan ir por ahí insultando sin consecuencias pedazo de escoria.


----------



## MI6 (26 Ene 2015)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> Guano ?
> 
> Vd no sabe lo que es el guano.
> 
> ...



Camboya. Profesores. No digo mas.


----------



## italica (26 Ene 2015)

TarragonaLLiure dijo:


> Falta lo esencial de toda esta patulea, podemita, ganemitas, pahmitas, taniamita.
> 
> Esencial para alguien como yo, que lleva desde los 17 deslomándose como un hijo de puta y ha desarrollado el olfato de un setter para oler a estos jetas.
> 
> ...



Los mismos que tiene detrás el PSOE.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2015)

jmdp dijo:


> Que un hijo de puta fascista como tu no se haya percatado de la patada que le ha pegado a la historia otro fascista



Le ruego explique cuál es la "patada" que le he pegado a la Historia.

Si escribe usted algo mínimamente razonado le prometo pasar su post al primer post del hilo como réplica.

¿JUgamos a la Tesis-Antítesis?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2015)

* La ética Podemita es una _*Interimsethik*_ o Ética Interina, una ética Acósmica como la ética del Jesucristo de la primera hora. La ética interina es ISOSTENIBLE EN EL TIEMPO, ya que es incompatible con el mantenimiento de una sociedad.

La idea de la Interimsethik en castellano la ha popularizado el Cultísimo Marxista Gonzalo Puente Ojea.

La ética del Jesucristo "original" es perfectamente incompatible con una sociedad duradera:

** Poner la otra mejilla a los agresores.
* No juzgar y no ser juzgados.
* No preocuparse por qué se va a comer, pues "Dios proveerá".*​
Todas estos consejos éticos son insostenibles en el tiempo.

Igualmente lo es el programa Podemita:

** Abrir fronteras.
* "Papeles para todos". "Ningún ser humano es ilegal".
* RBU. Con la "U" va el que es...para todos.
* No más desahucios. ¿Y quien entonces alquila un piso o da una hipoteca?.
* La deuda "ilegítima no se paga"...pero pretenden aumentar el gasto público que ya es deficitario.*​
La Interimsethik Podemita destruiría la sociedad con la misma eficacia que la Interimsethik Cristiana.

Por supuesto que la Interimsethik es inaplicable, por eso luego la *Iglesia Católica* la fue "modulando" en "interpretando", hasta llegar a esperpentos como que los Jueces tuviesen en sus mesas de la sala de juicios un Crucifijo con la imagen del Jesús que dijo _*"No juzguéis y no seréis juzgados"*_:





No les quepa la menor duda de que la *Iglesia Podemita* igualmente modularía el programa de Podemos hasta darle la vuelta como un calcetín, porque tal y como es es PERFECTAMENTE INAPLICABLE...como la ética del Jesucristo de la primera hora (elaboraciones tardías paulinas aparte).​


----------



## Kluster (27 Ene 2015)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> PIT es una de las pocas personas honradas que queda en la política de este país.



Lo que esta claro es que Monedero y Errejon ya no pertenecen a esa categoria.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Ene 2015)

jmdp dijo:


> ¿De verdad necesitas que te diga que te has inventado?



Sí, por favor.

Prometo poner su contestación íntegra como réplica en el post 1 del hilo.

Gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Ene 2015)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> PIT es una de las pocas personas honradas que queda en la política de este país



¿Sí?

¿Y porqué entonces está emparejado con casTAnia?

¿Por qué su número 3 ha estado meses cobrandoi una chollo-beca que no ha hecho pública?


¿Por qué su número 2 deja en mantillas a su número 2 en cobrar cantidades astronómicas por "informes secretos"?













¿Por qué PIT se contradice a sí mismo en temas esenciales?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (28 Ene 2015)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> PIT es una de las pocas personas honradas que queda en la política de este país. No le veo para nada progre, sino más bien, como un simple comunista. Además es más patriótico, que todos esos que ondean la bandera española, mientras se llenan los bolsillos, llevando a las familias españolas al hambre.
> 
> Solo la gente con dinero y poder, temen a este señor, los pobres ya hemos perdido todo miedo.



Le tengo por alguien medianamente razonable. En serio. En sero PIT es... honrado? Patriota?

PIT es un siervo (sin saberlo, seguramente) de los que de verdad mandan. Este año habrá mayoría absoluta del PP o gobierno de concentración PP-PSOE. Y todo gracias a PIT


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Le tengo por alguien medianamente razonable. En serio. En sero PIT es... honrado? Patriota?



PIT es patriota...Bolivariano.

PIT y Monedero nunca jamás han usado la bandera española.

La Venezolana o la Soviética sí, y muy profusamente.

En Podemos son herederos directos de aquel grito de la Guerra Civil:



> *Viva Rusia
> 
> Muera España*



Sí, había españoles diciendoi "Muera España". La endofobia no es cosa de hoy.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ene 2015)

TarragonaLLiure dijo:


> Antisistemas que no han hecho otra cosa que vivir de la nómina pública



Acaba usted de definirlos.

Son "Antisistema" pero viven (y muy bien) del Sistema.


----------



## Kluster (30 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Acaba usted de definirlos.
> 
> Son "Antisistema" pero viven (y muy bien) del Sistema.



Solo se puede ser antisistema si se defiende la idea de anarquia total tras la caida del sistema. En cambio, la mayoria de los que presumen de ser antisistema en realidad son defensores de un sistema alternativo. Por lo tanto NO son antisistema.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ene 2015)

pegaso dijo:


> Y no van en moto?



He visto a monedero montado en una Vespa roja.

Si, para colmo va en moto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ene 2015)

Mad_Marx dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba, Magufodiano intentando comprender que coños es el Materialismo Histórico, acojonante este foro...



Yo fui marxista, señor mío.

¿Se ha estudiado usted este compacto pero densísimo ladrillo?:







https://www.google.es/search?q=mate...ei=AsLLVMfUIIq9UbyjgMgD&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&dpr=1​
Yo sí. 

He estado en el vientre de la Bestia. Sé de qué hablo.


----------



## Aviador Dron (30 Ene 2015)

Las fotitos y los videos de 13tv que te los pega Carromero?


----------



## Winston Wolf (31 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí, por favor.
> 
> Prometo poner su contestación íntegra como réplica en el post 1 del hilo.
> 
> Gracias.



Estoy frustrado

Espero toda la semana para poder conocer la verdadera HISTORIA de jmdp, y me encuentro sólo con insultos.

¿Cuando creen que pueda encontrar una respuesta? 

Igual voy a ir consultando este hilo periódicamente para ver el intercambio de opiniones y como rebaten la idea de AYN RANDiano2.


----------



## kikepm (31 Ene 2015)

Joer, otro hilo antipodemita de Ain Naniano.

No me lo puedo de creer...


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (31 Ene 2015)

Si crees que Podemos no ha entendido nada del Siglo XX te equivocas gravemente y no tienes ni idea de lo que es el Socialismo del Siglo XXI. Países con esas ideas: Venezuela, Nicaragua, Bolivia, Ecuador, Uruguay, Grecia. Brasil y Argentina en parte. También cogen propuestas de los países nórdicos o de Francia.

El capitalismo es el genocida más respetado del mundo. El liberalismo es del Siglo XVIII.

Lo de compararlo con los nazis es propio de Esperanza Aguirre

Sobre si es reaccionario o no, depende, con respecto al marxismo del siglo xx tira más para la socialdemocracia y sería reaccionario, pero si vemos la situación actual es revolucionario en el sentido de cambiar profundamente las instituciones.

Los carlistas querían el sistema moderno en lo productivo como los liberales, solo que de una forma más paulatina, está por ver si Podemos también defiende el mismo sistema que el PPSOE y cree realmente en la UE, en el capital privado y la banca financiera.

Lo de Lenin fue una revolución y luego una guerra civil tras haber estado previamente el país en una guerra mundial para tu información, Górbachov tenía más de capitalista en sus medidas o de demócrata liberal que de comunista o socialista marxista. 

Sin duda queda en evidencia que el auténtico y único reaccionario que hay aquí eres TÚ.


----------



## sinnonymous (31 Ene 2015)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Socialismo del Siglo XXI.



Es un socialismo burgués.



> Sobre si es reaccionario o no, depende,



Es reaccionario per se. Independientemente de cómo se venda


> pero si vemos la situación actual es revolucionario en el sentido de cambiar profundamente las instituciones.



Lo revolucionario no es cambiar las instituciones sino abolirlas y abolir el sistema donde están arraigadas.


----------



## Pepgoc (31 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo fui marxista, señor mío.
> 
> ¿Se ha estudiado usted este compacto pero densísimo ladrillo?:
> 
> ...



El marxismo y el capitalismo son mas parecidos de lo que parece. Apartáis al humano y al planeta del tablero y os hacéis pajas con la producción, la rentabilidad y esas mierdas. Ya te paso con las nukes, pero cuando te diste cuenta del timo era tarde.

Fegedico hizo tu mismo camino, háztelo mirar.


----------



## Rexter (31 Ene 2015)

Ojalá los carlistas gozásemos de la salud que en estos momentos goza Podemos, aunque ya me gustaría ver que en 180 años siga habiendo aunque sea un solo podemita, pero me parece que el partido se corromperá todavía antes de lo que lo hizo el carlismo, que aguantó más de 100 años sin corromperse, habrá que ver si podemos llega a vivir 100 años si quiera, yo lo dudo horrores. Por ahora solo PSOE y PNV creo que se puede decir que son tan longevos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Ene 2015)

alvarexter dijo:


> Ojalá los carlistas gozásemos de la salud que en estos momentos goza Podemos



A mí se me humedecen los ojos al ver que _todavía_ hay carlistas.

Estan ustedes en mis antípodas ideológicas, pero ver tanta devoción a una causa perdida realmente conmueve.

Tengo este tocho...







https://www.google.es/search?q=carl...AQ&biw=1024&bih=667#tbm=isch&q=requetés+libro

...y es realmente interesante...y conmovedor.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Ene 2015)

Más paralelismos religiosos: El "acto de masas" como validación psicológica de las creencias Podemitas.

Ingenieria social: El delirio de las masas crea la locura del político y para eso se hacen los mítines


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ene 2015)

Winston Wolf dijo:


> Estoy frustrado
> 
> Espero toda la semana para poder conocer la verdadera HISTORIA de jmdp, y me encuentro sólo con insultos.
> 
> ...



Cualquiera que haya seguido al personaje sabe que jamás ha escrito nada que requiera más inteligencia que chupar un teclado o cagarse en el salón. Haberlo conocido de antes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Feb 2015)

jmdp dijo:


> No hay nada que debatir, un fascista se inventa la historia a su gusto



¿Puede indicar por favor qué me he "inventado"?

Prometo corregirlo. Gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Feb 2015)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> En muchas cosas tiene bastante razón, AynRandiano, aunque esta frase:
> 
> también se puede aplicar al sistema económico y político que nos está llevando al guano actualmente.



Con el Sistema actual vamos al guano a 50 Km/h.

Con Podemos iríamos a 200 Km/h.

Esto la gente no lo entiende.

Es como el FMNZismo, el PP también va hacia el FMNZismo...pero a 50 Km/h.

Con Podemos iríamos a 200 Km/h.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Feb 2015)

kikepm dijo:


> Joer, otro hilo antipodemita de Ain Naniano.
> 
> No me lo puedo de creer...



No es culpa mía que Podemos me "regale" todos los meses con tantas mierdas a criticar.

Preferíría que Podemos fuese una especia de SPD alemán...pero no lo es.


----------



## Winston Wolf (6 Feb 2015)

Sr LoQueNoCuentan

Gracias por tratar de dar una respuesta a las cuestiones planteadas.

Le agrego unos comentarios a su mensaje para tratar de clarificar dudas que me vienen leyéndolo.



LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Si crees que Podemos no ha entendido nada del Siglo XX te equivocas gravemente y no tienes ni idea de lo que es el Socialismo del Siglo XXI. Países con esas ideas: Venezuela, Nicaragua, Bolivia, Ecuador, Uruguay, Grecia. Brasil y Argentina en parte. También cogen propuestas de los países nórdicos o de Francia.



Aquí nombra usted varios paises de una región (Latinoamérica), y se olvida de uno, Chile, que es el que está en mejor situación socio económica. ¿Será que no aplica ninguna de esas ideas?



LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> El capitalismo es el genocida más respetado del mundo. El liberalismo es del Siglo XVIII.



¿Es por esto que las ideas del siglo XIX se llaman "progresistas"? Lo preguntaba yo hace unos días en este mismo hilo.




LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Sobre si es reaccionario o no, depende, con respecto al marxismo del siglo xx tira más para la socialdemocracia y sería reaccionario, pero si vemos la situación actual es revolucionario en el sentido de cambiar profundamente las instituciones.



¿Quiere esto decir que un comportamiento es reaccionario si está o no de acuerdo con quien lo juzga, o del momento en que se lo juzgue, no? Estoy perdido. 



LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Sin duda queda en evidencia que el auténtico y único reaccionario que hay aquí eres TÚ.



Esto será en este momento, en este lugar y porque lo juzga usted (Esta afirmación mía tiene que ver con la pregunta del párrafo anterior).


Gracias otra vez por su respuesta

Saludos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Feb 2015)

Winston Wolf dijo:


> Aquí nombra usted varios paises de una región (Latinoamérica), y se olvida de uno, Chile,



_*Chile.

Pinochet.

Fascismo.

Caca, culo, pedo, pis.*_

El _*Crimestop*_ funciona perfectamente en la mente progre.


----------



## Prometheo (6 Feb 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Preferíría que Podemos fuese una especia de SPD alemán...pero no lo es.



Esta es precisamente la gran mentira sobre la que se sustenta su tedioso discurso anti-Podemos. Podemos es precisamente una versión renovada del Psoe situado algo más a la izquierda articulado desde el propio sistema. ¿Desde cuando a una verdadera organización revolucionaria comunista le han dado gran profusión de aparato mediático, los del régimen monárquico, si no para silenciar su voz? Basta ya de mentir. NO siga vendiendo el timo del chavismo, marxismo, colectivismo o comunismo (incluido esa cosa fétida del libro "negro") de Iglesias & Co., porque, de haber existido en el pasado, sólo fue una estratagema para rodearse de los desencantados digamos más "izquierdistas". Que ya nos conocemos todos.

A Podemos le presta voz Público, diario cercano al Psoe, y medios tan "revolucionarios" y "marxistas" como La Cuatro y La Sexta; Podemos ha ido descolgándose habilidosamente de sus propuestas supuestamente más "rupturistas" una vez que ha visto que puede subir al poder; Podemos ni va a salir del euro, ni de la OTAN, ni va a romper relaciones con Israel, ni va a nacionalizar nada, ni va a decretar la disolución de la monarquía o el IBEX35, ni a cargarse el capitalismo, puntos inexcusables y cruciales que cualquier formación de izquierdas comunista tendría en la agenda de un futurible gobierno. 

El bolivarianismo que tanto menta ud de Errejón y Monedero, más agentes desinformadores y caballos de Troya que otra cosa, ha sido de postal, como engañifa de cara a su electorado más de "izquierdas". Pero se han descolgado vamos...a la velocidad del rayo, como era previsible. Igual asesorados por el CNI, no descartaría nada...

Podemos ni siquiera es esa cosa indefinible llamada socialismo del siglo XXI y ni siquiera se acerca, en sus propuestas programáticas, a su homónima griega de Syriza (que es otro engañacuentos "izquierdista"). Podemos se ha fabricado para recoger el malestar de los cabreados y cada vez más hastiados con el régimen, desactivando lo que podría haber sido una explosión social en las calles...


----------



## Redbull Vol. II (6 Feb 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con el Sistema actual vamos al guano a 50 Km/h.
> 
> Con Podemos iríamos a 200 Km/h.
> 
> ...




Pues si es mas rapido mejor, asi acortamos el sufrimiento :XX::XX:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Feb 2015)

Prometheo dijo:


> Esta es precisamente la gran mentira sobre la que se sustenta su tedioso discurso anti-Podemos. Podemos es precisamente una versión renovada del Psoe situado algo más a la izquierda articulado desde el propio sistema. ¿Desde cuando a una verdadera organización revolucionaria comunista le han dado gran profusión de aparato mediático, los del régimen monárquico, si no para silenciar su voz? Basta ya de mentir. NO siga vendiendo el timo del chavismo, marxismo, colectivismo o comunismo (incluido esa cosa fétida del libro "negro") de Iglesias & Co., porque, de haber existido en el pasado, sólo fue una estratagema para rodearse de los desencantados digamos más "izquierdistas"



Lo mismo decían de Hitler: Que era un mero agente del capital que de ninguna manera cumpliría con lo anunciado en Mein Kampf porquee supondría la destrucción de Europa (como así fue).

De Hitler también decían que era un mero partido de derechas con oropeles Nietzschanos, pero inofensivo fuera de Alemania.

Ya sabe usted como terminó la cosa.

Yo me tomo muy en serio a los locos en política, porque temrinan haciendo locuras.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Feb 2015)

Fascinante panfleto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/619641-a-que-no-creen-echense-a-lado.html



> *A los que no creen en Podemos*



Reveladora palabra: CREER.

El Podemismo es una Neo-Religión:


----------



## Decipher (9 Feb 2015)

Prometheo dijo:


> Esta es precisamente la gran mentira sobre la que se sustenta su tedioso discurso anti-Podemos. Podemos es precisamente una versión renovada del Psoe situado algo más a la izquierda articulado desde el propio sistema. ¿Desde cuando a una verdadera organización revolucionaria comunista le han dado gran profusión de aparato mediático, los del régimen monárquico, si no para silenciar su voz? Basta ya de mentir. NO siga vendiendo el timo del chavismo, marxismo, colectivismo o comunismo (incluido esa cosa fétida del libro "negro") de Iglesias & Co., porque, de haber existido en el pasado, sólo fue una estratagema para rodearse de los desencantados digamos más "izquierdistas". Que ya nos conocemos todos.
> 
> A Podemos le presta voz Público, diario cercano al Psoe, y medios tan "revolucionarios" y "marxistas" como La Cuatro y La Sexta; Podemos ha ido descolgándose habilidosamente de sus propuestas supuestamente más "rupturistas" una vez que ha visto que puede subir al poder; Podemos ni va a salir del euro, ni de la OTAN, ni va a romper relaciones con Israel, ni va a nacionalizar nada, ni va a decretar la disolución de la monarquía o el IBEX35, ni a cargarse el capitalismo, puntos inexcusables y cruciales que cualquier formación de izquierdas comunista tendría en la agenda de un futurible gobierno.
> 
> ...



¿Te refieres a la Sexta y Público propiedad de Jaume Roures?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVRolk2PRL4

¿Podemos se ha ido descolgando del discurso radical como hacia Chaves?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezoRAZ97CJ0

Que no te engañen.


----------



## Rescatador (10 Feb 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


>



Hay otro punto que los une a las religiones: los de arriba saben de qué va esto y realmente no se lo creen, pero consideran a los de abajo son manipulables y ellos los guían para llevarlos a donde quieren, pastorearlos y vivir del ganado. Pero los pastores, que para eso son pastores (religiosos o de animales), saben que entre los de abajo hay muchas ovejas que son rebaño.

¿O es que acaso si el pueblo fuera libre y sabio y eligen por ellos mismos según cada momento, harían falta 5 años para estudiar las "Ciencias" Políticas? ¿Esto no se nombran en ninguna clase y no se habla de estrategias para "guiar" (manipular) al pueblo? ¿entonces de que va eso de "Facultad de Ciencias Sociales y Políticas", si el pueblo elige y no se le puede "guiar", entonces en qué pierden el tiempo en esos estudios?


Además intentan hacer proselitismo entre los suyos y posibles para unirse, por eso siempre salen con lo que cada vez que se les ataca se les ataca a los 1.200.000 y cada vez más que son YA y para siempre de ellos, la unión es la fuerza, si somos la "religión" política mayoritaria es que tenemos razón y tal..


También hay mucho listo que se ha dado cuenta y quiere entrar en la secta pastoreando el rebaño local/municipal. Los pastores podemitas supremos (Conferencia Episcopal Podemita AKA Consejo Ciudadano Supremo) saben esto ya que ellos hacen lo mismo, y no quieren que se les cuele en las diócesis ningún candidato a pastor evangélico, porque ellos hacen lo mismo y no quieren que se presenten por libre sin la aprobación de la cúpula, igual que en la iglesia, donde los sumos sacerdotes nombran a los del medio y éstos a los da abajo según estrictos "votos"-compromisos adoptados frente a la cúpula.

O peor, que acabe elegido ya un representante, sino busquen en Google lo del tránsfuga de IU de Los Molinos que se autoeligió en Podemos y llevó al pleno municipal actas de asambleas de círculos de su pueblo y pueblos vecinos (en una extraña "Unión de Pueblos") con la excusa de "proteger" el patrimonio de los vecinos según la ey de Patrimonio Histórico (que no te permite vender ni disponer de su uso libremente, te impone obligaciones,....). Porque saben que se les va a colar mucho trepa ("paracaidista" o "submarino" en términos de los politólogos), que alerta al rebaño antes de tiempo. Y eso no les interesa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Feb 2015)

Rescatador dijo:


> ...y ellos los guían para llevarlos a donde quieren, pastorearlos y vivir del ganado. Pero los pastores, que para eso son pastores (religiosos o de animales), saben que entre los de abajo hay muchas ovejas que son rebaño.



Es TERRORÍFICO que los "pastores" religiosos lleven BÁCULO:







Los pastores reales NO buscan el bien último de sus animales, a los que cuidan sólo para terminar vendiendo/sacrificando.

Esto es un "tiro al aire":

http://wdtprs.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/13_04_10_Archbp_Sample.jpg


----------



## pepeleches (14 Feb 2015)

El éxito de Podemos se basa.... en el planteamiento de su propaganda. Se nota que han estudiado lo que han estudiado y dominan perfectamente la manipulación de masas. 

No han inventado nada; ni su mensaje ni su forma de difundirlo son nuevos. Es un mensaje perfectamente *estudiad y dirigido*. 

Sólo por curiosidad....repasemos los principios de la propaganda de Goebbles:

_Principio de simplificación y del enemigo único.
Adoptar una única idea, un único símbolo. Individualizar al adversario en un único enemigo._

La casta....

_Principio del método de contagio.
Reunir diversos adversarios en una sola categoría o individuo. Los adversarios han de constituirse en suma individualizada_

Ellos o nosotros; si no eres de Podemos, eres del PPSOE

_Principio de la transposición.
Cargar sobre el adversario los propios errores o defectos, respondiendo el ataque con el ataque. Si no puedes negar las malas noticias, inventa otras que las distraigan._

Si me pillan robando...tú más. 

_Principio de la exageración y desfiguración.
Convertir cualquier anécdota, por pequeña que sea, en amenaza grave._

Esta creo que no hace falta ni comentarla....

_Principio de la vulgarización.
Toda propaganda debe ser popular, adaptando su nivel al menos inteligente de los individuos a los que va dirigida. Cuanto más grande sea la masa a convencer, más pequeño ha de ser el esfuerzo mental a realizar. La capacidad receptiva de las masas es limitada y su comprensión escasa; además, tienen gran facilidad para olvidar._

A Iglesias le encanta hablar de los ricos y los poderosos. Es su forma de atraer la atención.

_Principio de orquestación.
La propaganda debe limitarse a un número pequeño de ideas y repetirlas incansablemente, presentarlas una y otra vez desde diferentes perspectivas, pero siempre convergiendo sobre el mismo concepto. Sin fisuras ni dudas. De aquí viene también la famosa frase: "Si una mentira se repite lo suficiente, acaba por convertirse en verdad_".

Véase el caso de los impuestos y los 80.000 millones de euros que van a recaudar más. 

_Principio de renovación.
Hay que emitir constantemente informaciones y argumentos nuevos a un ritmo tal que, cuando el adversario responda, el público esté ya interesado en otra cosa. Las respuestas del adversario nunca han de poder contrarrestar el nivel creciente de acusaciones._

En ningún momento se ha visto a un partido político aparecer de la nada y pasar a tener semejante presencia en los medios. Durante el último año, no han parado!

_Principio de la verosimilitud.
Construir argumentos a partir de fuentes diversas, a través de los llamados globos sonda o de informaciones fragmentarias._

_Principio de la silenciación.
Acallar las cuestiones sobre las que no se tienen argumentos y disimular las noticias que favorecen el adversario, también contraprogramando con la ayuda de medios de comunicación afines._

Hasta hace un año tenían a su alcance medios de comunicación marginales. Ahora participan en debates en muchos medios, y tienen su rincón en la sexta

_Principio de la transfusión.
Por regla general, la propaganda opera siempre a partir de un sustrato preexistente, ya sea una mitología nacional o un complejo de odios y prejuicios tradicionales. Se trata de difundir argumentos que puedan arraigar en actitudes primitivas._

Podemos está aprovechándose completamente del paquete que se tiene en España a los empresarios, para dividir entre trabajadores (los buenos) y empresarios (los que roban y defraudan)

_Principio de la unanimidad.
Llegar a convencer a mucha gente de que piensa "como todo el mundo", creando una falsa impresión de unanimidad._

La separación entre 'nosotros' y 'la casta' es exactamente lo que consigue. Asociar a Podemos a todos los que no sean casta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Feb 2015)

Autocita:



> En Podemos son Bolivarianos. Como ustedes sabrán en Venezuela el culto a Bolívar y a Hugo Chávez son religiones de estado: Desde "sillas vacías para Bolívar" en el consejo de ministros a "apariciones milagrosas" de Chávez a Maduro. MILAGRERÍA, en una palabra.



Nueva confirmación:

Maduro lo ha vuelto a hacer, dice que Chávez tronó y llovió agua bendita


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Feb 2015)

Miren lo que dice un Fiel Podemita extasiado al contemplar a su líder religioso, EL PABLÍSIMO:



> *«Es un icono -dice-, se le nota el aura»*
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/622549-pablo-iglesias-new-york.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Mar 2015)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> En muchas cosas tiene bastante razón, AynRandiano, aunque esta frase:
> 
> 
> 
> también se puede aplicar al sistema económico y político que nos está llevando al guano actualmente.



Cierto, cierto.

Pero el fracaso del modelo PPSOEro de crecimiento burbujista y del Quantitative Easing y demás mierdas Keynesianas del BCE es INFINITAMENTE MENOS MALO que el caos Bolivariano.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Mar 2015)

pepeleches dijo:


> Podemos está aprovechándose completamente del paquete que se tiene en España a los empresarios, para dividir entre trabajadores (los buenos) y empresarios (los que roban y defraudan)



Luego resulta que Monedero (Fundador, Ideólogo y TESORERO) de Podemos es "empresario", pero...¡¡¡sin trabajadores!!! :XX:

Es el chollo máximo: Una empresa sin gastos no trbajadores que ingresa 425.000€ en 2 meses.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Mar 2015)

CANTANDO EL MANTRA "SÍ SE PUEDE":

Mitin Pablo Iglesias en Malaga (Directo)


----------



## Ulm (24 Mar 2015)

TarragonaLLiure dijo:


> Falta lo esencial de toda esta patulea, podemita, ganemitas, pahmitas, taniamita.
> 
> Esencial para alguien como yo, que lleva desde los 17 deslomándose como un hijo de puta y ha desarrollado el olfato de un setter para oler a estos jetas.
> 
> ...



Upeo para recordar este gran post.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Mar 2015)

> *Antisistemas que no han hecho otra cosa que vivir de la nómina pública. *



Exacto.

Cero experiencia laboral en el mercado libre.

Cero experiencia de cómo funciona de verda la economía.

Cero experiencia de lo que cuesta ganarse 1€.

Toda la puta vida en la burbuja universitaria-funcionarial de la Complu.


----------



## wagner (28 Mar 2015)

Los de podemos comen niños, son sucios pederastas.

Los mejores son:

Democracia Nacional | Los españoles primero


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Mar 2015)

carlos1971 dijo:


> cuanta pupita a hecho podemos a los derechistas



15 escaños en Andalucía.

Podemos + IU 2015 = IU 1994

Podemos no ha hecho "daño2 alguno. Podemos es IRRELEVANTE, afortunadamente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Abr 2015)

Tremendo material complementario:







Alerta: Podemos se esta convirtiendo en una secta religiosa: I Encuentro Espiritual


----------



## Carlx (5 Abr 2015)

El creador del hilo mucho tiempo libre tiene, .. , porqué no te pones a trabajar chaval?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Abr 2015)

Círculo Espiritual Podemos: "Queremos romper con el cliché de que la espiritualidad es de gente de derechas"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2015)

Pablo Iglesias vuelve a ser talismán para 'La Sexta Noche'



> *talismán.
> 
> (Del fr. talisman, este del persa ṭelesmāt, y este del gr. τέλεσμα, rito religioso).
> 
> ...



http://buscon.rae.es/drae/srv/search?id=cXbSNt4pFDXX2u8K9apj


----------



## Plvs Vltra (26 Abr 2015)

Comparar a Potemos con el Carlismo?

Qué tomaste Ayn?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2015)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Comparar a Potemos con el Carlismo?
> 
> Qué tomaste Ayn?



Un café. Tomé un café.

Los paralelismo Potemos-Carlismo son de FORMA, no de contenido.

* Los carlistas no eran sólo política, sino que eran una COMUNIÓN de personas en un ideal común. Como Potemos.

* Los carlistas no querían sólo !ue mandaran los suyos", sino que querían volver a una "arcadia feliz" pasada que jamás existió. Como Potemos.

* Los carlistas tenían icínico REY Barbudo. Como los Potemitas y su Rey Barbudo:











* Los carlistas son religión disfrazada de política. Como Potemos.

* Los carlistas eran absolutistas sin margen para las componendas con los demás. Como Potemos.​
Añado que me son 1000 veces más simpáticos los esforzados y fieles Carlistas que quedan que los Potemitas.


----------



## success-borrado (2 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 15 escaños en Andalucía.
> 
> Podemos + IU 2015 = IU 1994
> 
> Podemos no ha hecho "daño2 alguno. Podemos es IRRELEVANTE, afortunadamente.



Ésta es la dura realidad. Pero sabes lo que pasa, la mayoría del votante podemita son críos que poco saben de lo que ha pasado en este país más atrás de Aznar.
Van de revolucionarios y rompedores y se tirarían de los pelos si vieren la influencia que tenía el PCE, o verificasen estos resultados que comentas.

Yo me lo paso en grande.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2015)

success dijo:


> Ésta es la dura realidad. Pero sabes lo que pasa, la mayoría del votante podemita son críos que poco saben de lo que ha pasado en este país más atrás de Aznar



Anécdota.

Visito el Fuerte del Rapitán, en jaca, un Fuerte del Siglo XIX.

Vienen unos chavales jóvenes.

Oigo esta conversación. 

¿De cuándo es esto?

De cuando Franco y los Nazis.​
este es el nivel general de conocimiento de la Historia que hay en España. 

Yo me he encontrado de defensores ardientes de la "república" que a mi pregunta dce qué opinaban sobre Octubre de 1934 me responden:



> *¿Qué pasó en Octubre de 1934? :8:*



Defensores ardientes...de algo que que DESCONOCEN en lo más básico.


----------



## Kaplan (6 May 2015)

Traté con uno de un círculo de Potemos que confundía 'checa' con 'dacha'. Y no era de la ESO.

Me parece que está en una lista de Ganemos/Caguemos/Guerracivilicemos Madrid. Y así todos los miembros y miembras de aquel círculo y círcula. Una maravilla.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 May 2015)

Kaplan dijo:


> Traté con uno de un círculo de Potemos que confundía 'checa' con 'dacha'. Y no era de la ESO.
> 
> Me parece que está en una lista de Ganemos/Caguemos/Guerracivilicemos Madrid. Y así todos los miembros y miembras de aquel círculo y círcula. Una maravilla.



que esta gentucilla chavista tenga tanto odio contra C's, me disipa cualquier duda que pudiese tener, hay que votar a C's


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2015)

Kaplan dijo:


> Traté con uno de un círculo de Potemos que confundía 'checa' con 'dacha'. Y no era de la ESO



Lo cual lleva a divertidas confusiones (género humor negrísimo) :

_*Stalin se retiró el domingo a su cheka de Kuncevo.

Qué contento estoy: Este fin de semana me han invitado a una Cheka.

Se han llevado a fulanito a la Dacha de Bellas Artes.

Madrid, de corte a Dacha*_


----------



## _vOx_ (10 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Podemos es *Ahistórico* porque las promesas que hace las hace como si la Historia no existiese, como si el Siglo XX no hubiese tenido lugar.
> 
> 
> --------
> ...




Hola, no me he leído todo el hilo, pero me gustaría señalar lo resaltado en rojo por mí extraído de tu primer post. Lo de que los españoles deben mejorar y luego el hecho de que todo lo que citas pasó en el pueblo ruso. ¿Es el pueblo ruso de 1917, y si quieres poner, porque me imagino que has puesto, es el pueblo español de la república, el mismo pueblo que el español de 2015? ¿Tienen la misma composición, características, origen, nivel de estudios, de información, etc?

Y si son iguales, en que fallaban esos pueblos en esas épocas y en que falla el pueblo español actual y qué y como debería mejorar.


----------



## Kaplan (11 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo cual lleva a divertidas confusiones (género humor negrísimo) :
> 
> _*Stalin se retiró el domingo a su cheka de Kuncevo.
> 
> ...



Ahora que lo pienso, en realidad no confundía los términos. No sabía lo que era una checa, pero no sé por qué extraña asociación mental pensó en dacha, que sí sabía lo que era y le sonó parecido . De ahí su confusión al oir hablar de los 'asesinatos en las checas/dachas' porque el tipo además era el feliz propietario de una de estas casas por unos módicos 13K€, donde veraneará supongo cual Krushev.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _*Madrid, de corte a Dacha*_



Gracias por sacar a colación esa novela de Agustín de Foxá, me ha recordado que la tengo pendiente de leer.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 May 2015)

PIT apelando al "corazón" para que le voten:

Elecciones Municipales y Autonómicas 2015: Pablo Iglesias: Los socialistas de corazón saben que hay que votar morado Elecciones Municipales y Autonómicas

El cerebro por lo visto no es importante a la hora de votar.


----------



## success-borrado (17 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> PIT apelando al "corazón" para que le voten:
> 
> Elecciones Municipales y Autonómicas 2015: Pablo Iglesias: Los socialistas de corazón saben que hay que votar morado Elecciones Municipales y Autonómicas
> 
> El cerebro por lo visto no es importante a la hora de votar.



Había un forero anteayer podemita que criticaba a uno de C's que había hablado de votar con el corazón, diciéndole que si acaso él conducía con el corazón. Sí, un podemita diciendo que votar a PIT era usar la cabeza. Pero aparte de éso, el zasca que ese usuario recibiría con esta noticia sería masivo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jun 2015)

success dijo:


> si acaso él conducía con el corazón



¿Y qué diablos es eso? :


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jun 2015)

Estampitas religiosas para el Gran Líder:













Humor Hilo milagroso. PROMETO VISIONES del rostro de PABLO IGLESIAS flotando en su cuarto a oscuras. Suicido cuenta si miento


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Jun 2015)

Jojojojo...


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (23 Jun 2015)

Lo peor que se puede hacer es confundir el marxismo-leninismo con el perroflautismo como hace el que abre este hilo.

Un poco más de cultura política no vendría mal.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Jun 2015)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Lo peor que se puede hacer es confundir el marxismo-leninismo con el perroflautismo como hace el que abre este hilo.
> Un poco más de cultura política no vendría mal.




La falacia del "esto no es comunismo porque no cumple el _canon_" es eso, una falacia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Jun 2015)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Lo peor que se puede hacer es confundir el marxismo-leninismo con el perroflautismo como hace el que abre este hilo.
> 
> Un poco más de cultura política no vendría mal.



Lea un poquito a Marx, que escribió sobre "nuestra religión política".

El marxismo es el Opio de los Perroflauters.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jul 2015)

Pablo Iglesias. Una imagen, cero palabras.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Jul 2015)

"Podemos es una secta y Pablo Iglesias su gurú": Ramón González, militante de Podemos y portavoz de Guanyem Catalunya


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Oct 2015)

Un Commie nos da la razón:

Alberto Garzón: "Mucha gente de Podemos me recuerda a la peor forma de las sectas"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Dic 2015)

Tag:



> castuzo pepporro at work,



Le reto a que enlace un solo post mío aconsejando votar al PP


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Le reto a que enlace un solo post mío aconsejando votar al PP



Aquí estoy esperando


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Dic 2015)

Vivir para ver.

Podemita poniendo él mismo "estampita" de El Pablísimo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-dios-asista-dicho-y-hecho.html#post15783938


----------



## Karmageddon (1 Ene 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay Neo Religiones _*Filosóficas*_, como _*Nueva Acrópolis*_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O el objetivismo



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *¿Qué va a ganar usted "empapándose" de Ayn Rand?*
> 
> Recapitulo el spoiler del primer post por si alguien no lo ha visto:
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 01-ene-2016 at 10:02 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La ética del Jesucristo "original" es perfectamente incompatible con una sociedad duradera:
> 
> ** Poner la otra mejilla a los agresores.
> * No juzgar y no ser juzgados.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]2DnIBBapPHE[/YOUTUBE]

* Canturreo de Mantras:

Hare Hare hare Krishna Hare Hare Hare Rama...

Sagrado Corazón de Jesús en vos confío

Alá akbar

Om Mani Padme Um

Yo voy a votar a Podemos (Tag en todo hilo Podemita)

* Cuanto más ataquéis a Podemos más votos sacamos*

1000 votos más para podemos cada vez que les critiques.

Veo mucho miedo en la Casta.

Se huele a caquita en la Casta

Sí se puede

[/QUOTE]

*Su odio nuestra sonrisa*

Bienaventurados seréis cuando os insulten y persigan, y digan todo género de mal contra vosotros falsamente, por causa de mí. 

Mateo 5:11

Regocijaos y alegraos, porque vuestra recompensa en los cielos es grande

Mateo 5:12 

Los mismos que asaltan capillas, odian al catolicismo y son "laicistas" (en realidad anticristianos, pues promueven el yoga y cualquier religión siempre y cuando sea ajena a España.

Más sobre la mezcla de política y religión:

Los libeggales de LD se reían de Sukarno por la contradicción de su doctrina, al tener entre sus cinco pilares el nacionalismo y el internacionalismo. Al mismo tiempo justificaban el franquismo como "mal menor", o en unos casos (Pío Moa) eran abiertamente franquistas. No se dieron cuenta que el nacional-catolicismo franquista cayó en la misma contradicción:

nacional-catolicismo 

catolicismo significa en griego universalismo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Ene 2016)

> Los libeggales de LD se reían de Sukarno por la contradicción de su doctrina, al tener entre sus cinco pilares el nacionalismo y el internacionalismo. Al mismo tiempo justificaban el franquismo como "mal menor", o en unos casos (Pío Moa) eran abiertamente franquistas. No se dieron cuenta que el nacional-catolicismo franquista cayó en la misma contradicción:
> 
> nacional-catolicismo
> 
> catolicismo significa en griego universalismo



Jajaja, buenísimo.

Franco tenía también "Partido Único", que es una contradicción en los términos (si es "parte" no puede ser "único")


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Mar 2016)

Más culto a la personalidad de secta:


----------



## patchip (16 Ago 2016)

Joder vaya tocho noniano


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Sep 2016)

patchip dijo:


> Joder vaya tocho noniano



¿Se cansa usted leyendo?

¿Se le fatiga el celebro?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Mar 2017)

Integrado en mi hilo-compendio sobre Religión-Política:

Sociedad: Ensayo sobre los CULTOS RELIGIOSOS CREADOS POR EL ESTADO: Desde la Grecia Clásica hasta la España del Siglo XXI - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Dic 2018)

Corrupción: Hay alguna diferencia entre la Iglesia Católica y Podemos?


----------



## loveisintheair (16 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Cero experiencia laboral en el mercado libre.
> 
> ...



A mí hay alA mí hay algo que todavía me echa más para atrás.
Pablo Iglesias llegó a la política sin ninguna experiencia del mundo real.
Es hijo único de padres separados que no tuvieron más hijos. Es decir: seguramente fue un niño contemplado y admirado hasta la extenuación cuyo más mínimo capricho era ley.

El hecho de que no tenga hermanos ni hermanastros nos aporta el dato de que, además, nunca tuvo que competir con otros ni compartir nada con nadie: ni el afecto de mamá, papá y los abuelos, ni los juguetes. Tampoco tuvo que pelearse con nadie por el mando de la tele (seguro que mamá se lo daba de manera instintiva en cuanto el nene se sentaba en el sofá), nadie le cogió sin su permiso su cazadora favorita, ni nadie le apagó la luz cuando se estaba duchando… 

Tampoco ha sufrido nunca por el precio de la vivienda, que es lo que al español medio y bajo le tiene acongojado. Cuando saltó a la arena política, vivía en un piso de protección oficial que había heredado de alguien de su familia. Cuando se sentaba en La Sexta Noche a explicarnos todo lo que estaba mal en España, no tenía ni idea de lo que era pagar un alquiler o una hipoteca. Aunque hay que admitir que el tío ha aprendido rápido, no comentaré nada más sobre el chaletazo.

Aunque iba de rollo joven y alternativo, era un viejuno: tenía casi cuarenta años y no tenía hijos. Y, perdonadme los muchísimos solterones del foro, pero tener hijos enseña mucho sobre el sentido de la vida. Ni siquiera tenía pareja: estaba claro que Tania sólo era la pértiga para alcanzar el nivel superior. En cuanto el hijito único alcanzó el objetivo, la relegó al gallinero y la sustituyó por una hija única.

Más joven que la maestra. 
Igualmente guapa.
Indeciblemente más feminista.
Ahora está en el chalet cuidando de dos niños delicados.

Sólo hay que sentarse a esperar la justicia cósmica, kármica, divina o póética.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Dic 2018)

> Cuando se sentaba en La Sexta Noche a explicarnos todo lo que estaba mal en España, no tenía ni idea de lo que era pagar un alquiler o una hipoteca



No, ni de tampoco de buscar trabajo en el mercado.


----------



## Tanque (27 Abr 2022)

Lo puto peor que de lo que se puede acusar a un marxista es de lumpen:


Marx en el capítulo V de su libro _"El 18 de Brumario de Luis Bonaparte"_ caracteriza al lumpemproletariado de la siguiente manera:




> Bajo el pretexto de crear una sociedad de beneficencia, se organizó al lumpemproletariado de París en secciones secretas, cada una de ellas dirigida por agentes bonapartistas y un general bonapartista a la cabeza de todas. Junto a _roués_ arruinados, con equívocos medios de vida y de equívoca procedencia, junto a vástagos degenerados y aventureros de la burguesía, vagabundos, licenciados de tropa, licenciados de presidio, huidos de galeras, timadores, saltimbanquis, lazzaroni, carteristas y rateros, jugadores, alcahuetes, dueños de burdeles, mozos de cuerda, escritorzuelos, organilleros, traperos, afiladores, caldereros, mendigos, en una palabra, toda esa masa informe, difusa y errante que los franceses llaman la bohème: con estos elementos, tan afines a él, formó Bonaparte la solera de la Sociedad del 10 de diciembre, «Sociedad de beneficencia» en cuanto que todos sus componentes sentían, al igual que Bonaparte, la necesidad de beneficiarse a costa de la nación trabajadora


----------

